# Making a Bomber tutorial



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Click Here to see the making of a bomber from scratch.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice. the pics, they really help what is said. Is it only epoxyed once?


----------



## mainsttat2s (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice tutorial and picture show...even more impressive is the quality of your work...I am envious of you guys with a lathe...and a drill press...and a band saw...and a...etc...

I look forward to the day I have a complete set of tools to build baits...for now I gotta use a few basic tools and hand sand from there, but I still enjoy it! 

Again, great job on the bomber...A+!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great work, Terry. I like how you thought of securing the lip by way of putting the hook hanger through the lip. Thats quality craftmanship.

-Vince


----------

